# My little riding buddy.



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Ha! She's ready for mud!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thats Awesome!!!


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

She was a little nervous at first. But after a few minutes she kinda settled down.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

My lab is like that. Scared at first but then relaxes & loves it. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i can not start the brute without him jumping on the seat ready to ride, everyone thinks hes got more sence than me, when he sees i am about to f-up he will bail off an watch, then after if able to continue he will jump back on an ride to the next hole


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

This guy here is the same. Fire it up and he's ready. This one belongs to my cousin but, when I go to my dads for deer hunting, there he is! Lol


----------

